# Il libro della giungla



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

Non me lo ricordavo cosi' bello. L'ho rivisto la settimana scorsa dopo anni e l'ho trovato favoloso! Soprattutto King Louie, l'orangotango... strano antagonista per il genere Disney: in fin dei conti vorrebbe soloconoscere il segreto del fuoco per potersi evolvere e diventare "piu' umano". Forse la canzone piu' bella della Disney, nella versione originale cantata da Louis Prima e la sua banda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3uk0OiyuA


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordavo cosi' bello. L'ho rivisto la settimana scorsa dopo anni e l'ho trovato favoloso! Soprattutto King Louie, l'orangotango... strano antagonista per il genere Disney: in fin dei conti vorrebbe soloconoscere il segreto del fuoco per potersi evolvere e diventare "piu' umano". Forse la canzone piu' bella della Disney, nella versione originale cantata da Louis Prima e la sua banda.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3uk0OiyuA


Non l'ho mai visto... me lo consigli?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai visto... me lo consigli?


Mi stai prendendo in giro?:carneval:
Se non mi stai prendendo in giro, te lo consiglio vivamente!
Tra l'altro ci sono i 4 avvoltoi che, nell'idea originale sarebbero i Beatles (infatti ci somigliano), sfortunatamente erano troppo occupati in quel periodo e la Disney dovette abbandnare l'idea... ma i disegnatori non vi rinunciarono e lasciarono gli avvoltoi con le sembianze dei 4 scarafaggi anche se le voci vennero affidate ad altri


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi stai prendendo in giro?:carneval:
> Se non mi stai prendendo in giro, te lo consiglio vivamente!
> Tra l'altro ci sono i 4 avvoltoi che, nell'idea originale sarebbero i Beatles (infatti ci somigliano), sfortunatamente erano troppo occupati in quel periodo e la Disney dovette abbandnare l'idea... ma i disegnatori non vi rinunciarono e lasciarono gli avvoltoi con le sembianze dei 4 scarafaggi anche se le voci vennero affidate ad altri


macchè non scherzo, non l'ho mia visto... come tanti vecchi classici disney. Li trovo insopportabilmente melensi, anche se tecnicamente magistrali.
Però mi fido... lo vedrò quanto prima. Dopo Martyrs d'altronde, mi sembra indicato:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> macchè non scherzo, non l'ho mia visto... come tanti vecchi classici disney. Li trovo insopportabilmente melensi, anche se tecnicamente magistrali.
> Però mi fido... lo vedrò quanto prima. Dopo Martyrs d'altronde, mi sembra indicato:carneval:


Lo so alcuni sono inguardabili ( tipo il cerbiatto impedito e quella deficiente di Biancaneve)... Il libro della giungla lo trovo diverso dalle classiche _frittatine di bonta'_ Disney ...e' un bel film e le musiche sono isuperabili!  inoltre mi piace il discorso dell'identita' affrontato in maniera _infantile_ da Mowgli, che pur di rimanere nella giungla cerca di diventare altro (orso, scimmia etc..) ma di fronte al richiamo della natura cede. Non ho mai letto il libro ma me lo sono felicemente ordinata ieri... dopo Celine mi sembra logico leggere Il libro della giungla:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so alcuni sono inguardabili ( tipo il cerbiatto impedito e quella deficiente di Biancaneve)... Il libro della giungla lo trovo diverso dalle classiche _frittatine di bonta'_ Disney ...e' un bel film e le musiche sono isuperabili! inoltre mi piace il discorso dell'identita' affrontato in maniera _infantile_ da Mowgli, che pur di rimanere nella giungla cerca di diventare altro (orso, scimmia etc..) ma di fronte al richiamo della natura cede. Non ho mai letto il libro ma me lo sono felicemente ordinata ieri... *dopo Celine mi sembra logico leggere Il libro della giungla*:mexican:


Mi sa che parlano all'incirca della stessa cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che parlano all'incirca della stessa cosa.


Se l'animazione e' fedele al libro all'incirca dovrebbero parlare della stessa cosa... ti faro' sapere (sempre che non finisca in manicomio):mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se l'animazione e' fedele al libro all'incirca dovrebbero parlare della stessa cosa... ti faro' sapere (sempre che non finisca in manicomio):mexican:


nel caso fammi sapere comunque...:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nel caso fammi sapere comunque...:mexican:


Verrai a trovarmi? Sai che figata con la camicia di forza! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verrai a trovarmi? Sai che figata con la camicia di forza! :carneval:


Leggi "Il vagabondo delle stelle" di London... la camicia di forza può spalancare mondi inimmaginabili  verrò, anche se è probabile che sarò ospite anche io...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Leggi "Il vagabondo delle stelle" di London... la camicia di forza può spalancare mondi inimmaginabili  verrò, anche se è probabile che sarò ospite anche io...:carneval:


Ottimo! Ci facciamo anche due amici immaginari per il poker!:mexican:
(la faccina del Messicano e' da oscar)


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo! Ci facciamo anche due amici immaginari per il poker!:mexican:
> (la faccina del Messicano e' da oscar)


anche il giullare non è male...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anche il giullare non è male...:carneval:


Si anche il giullare fa la sua porca figura.
Devo dire pero' che mi mancano le faccine "trucide"... quella che vomita o quella con l'ascia piantata in testa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si anche il giullare fa la sua porca figura.
> Devo dire pero' che mi mancano le faccine "trucide"... quella che vomita o quella con l'ascia piantata in testa:carneval:


 si vero... ma l'olandesina deficiente era il top :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vero... ma l'olandesina deficiente era il top :mexican:


ma quella c'è ancora^^
landesina:


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

invece io rivoglio lo spadaccino


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma quella c'è ancora^^
> landesina:


evvai!!! Non l'avevo vista :carneval:


----------

